# Grand Session



## bro.whitec (Jul 15, 2014)

Ohhhh my brothers, grand session was great DCJ Lodge #72 District 2 got Lodge of the year. Sadly I could not have been there but I'm proud of my PHA brothers.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb (Jul 22, 2014)

Your from MWPHGL of D.C.?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bro.whitec (Jul 23, 2014)

Negative, Washington State


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Furtherlight (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you plan to attend Grand this year?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 25, 2015)

I attended MWUGLofFL  this year it was wonderful we had DC ,CAL, TX just to name a few of the representative GM or PGM who came to wish our 17th MWPGM Anthony T Stafford 33* active KYCH a job well done on his tenure and welcome our 18th MWGM Walter Gulley ,Jr. 33* at our 145th annual Grand Communication God Bless The Prince Hall Masonic PHAmily


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 26, 2015)

It's that a recognized pha gl?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 26, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> It's that a recognized pha gl?


Lol is that supposed to be a joke??? If you mean do we recognize our predominately caucasian counterpart The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Florida  F&AM the answer is No not at this time ,Now if you are asking if We are Recognized by the Regular Prince Hall Masonic PHAMILY  who can legitimately trace our Charter back to African Lodge No. 459 the Prince Hall Mother Lodge  then the answer is Yes my GL is as Regular as they come The Most Worshipful Union Grand Lodge F&AM of Florida ,Belize,Central America & it's jurisdiction Incorporated, Prince Hall Affiliated established 1870 sir.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 26, 2015)

I think perhaps some are not aware that the regular PHA GL in FL has the word Union in the name. Throws some folks off.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 26, 2015)

I pray the GOATU see it fit to direct the entire Masonic world to this tread because Prince Hall Masonry is very much alive and thriving in the sunshine state of Florida we are one of the few PH GL's operating under a title other than MWPHGLof State. There is a MW Stringer GL Miss. & I believe Liberia Uses AF&AM instead of F&AM


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 26, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> It's that a recognized pha gl?


It is a regular GL, though not currently in amity with its state GL counterpart.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 26, 2015)

There are 9 states that don't recognize their Prince Hall counterparts. These states are in the Deep South (Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, & South Carolina except West Virginia). http://bessel.org/masrec/phamap.htm . You can draw your own conclusions as to why there is no recognition.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 26, 2015)

mrpierce17 said:


> Lol is that supposed to be a joke??? If you mean do we recognize our predominately caucasian counterpart The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Florida  F&AM the answer is No not at this time ,Now if you are asking if We are Recognized by the Regular Prince Hall Masonic PHAMILY  who can legitimately trace our Charter back to African Lodge No. 459 the Prince Hall Mother Lodge  then the answer is Yes my GL is as Regular as they come The Most Worshipful Union Grand Lodge F&AM of Florida ,Belize,Central America & it's jurisdiction Incorporated, Prince Hall Affiliated established 1870 sir.


No joke and no offense meant brother.  As Bro. Crono said it's due to the name.  Here's to hoping that soon u and the mainstream GL will join in animity


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 27, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> No joke and no offense meant brother.  As Bro. Crono said it's due to the name.  Here's to hoping that soon u and the mainstream GL will join in animity


No offense taken my good brother let us always Meet , Act ,& Part accordingly...


----------

